# Google Maps API Marker mit Firmeninfo



## ne0hype (8. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich hab da ne Frage:

Wie bekomme ich die Firmeninfo siehe hier in Punkt A: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...2,10250008,571729446371432364&li=lmd&z=14&t=m

in die Google Maps API mittels Marker ?

Danke
ne0hype


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Mai 2008)

Die Info ansich bekommst du per GInfoWindow() in die Map.

Damit sie erst beim Klick auf den Marker angezeigt wird, müsstest du für den Marker eine Eventüberwachung starten- GEvent()

Infos zu den genannten Methoden findest du hier: http://code.google.com/apis/maps/documentation/reference.html

Ein simples Beispiel zu GInfoWindow() hier: http://code.google.com/apis/maps/documentation/examples/map-infowindow.html


----------



## MiNiMaG (9. Mai 2008)

Ich hab vor einiger Zeit mal selber mit GMaps rumexperimentiert.

Schau dir das mal an: http://www.haxxxor.de/HXRID-12.html

Dann fehlt dir nur noch der Befehl GInfoWindow() mit dem du noch die Sprechblase mit Text bestückst...


----------



## pman_123 (9. Dezember 2008)

für einige funktionen der Google maps, wie Beschriftung der Marker etc siehe hier:

rlonline MAPService

weitere Funktionen:
-Anfangspunkt und Endpunkte auf Klick setzten
-Zwischenziele per Drag and Drop
-Persönliche Layers als Overlays (gespeichert in Cookies oder in URL, je nach Einstellung)
-Vordefinierte Layers: "einfaches GIS"


----------

